# I have a DATE



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Ymm huh

I am in shock. I havent had a date for - for ... god I actually dont know when I had one last. I'm down in the south of england for a course here (I normally live in Scotland, further north by about 800 miles) and met my friend's female buddy and her friends. I thought one of them was very sexy from the off but naturally assumed she would have no interest at all so I just kinda spent the night chatting to everyone there and just letting stuff happen. So imagine my surprise that I now have a date hooked up with her on Wednesday in London!!

I dunno what to expect really, much less what to do. I am hoping that my new found approach to talking to people will be helpful (the one I wrote lots about).

Anyone else recently have dates post-SA? Gumaro, are you here? How did you handle your one?

This is a whoo but :afr situation. She is really sweet and seems fun, and has been skydiving too, like me.

Ross


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

:boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie 

Good for you, Ross!!!


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Good show Ross! ever since joining the karate school ( what was it again? i forgot, probably not karate) things have really been picking up for you!


----------



## winduptoy (Jun 21, 2005)

Way to go!! I hope it goes well for you.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

I think its got more to do with the progress with generally beating SA and chilling out, unless I am exuding 'martial arts air' or something! I certainly dont tell anyone.

Why are you on probation Silent? Annie - has Silent been a bad boy again? Thank you for the congrats too. How is the new job?  I say make silent "board janitor" for a week to teach him a lesson for whatever bad boyee thing he did. Maybe make him go back and edit some of my posts for brevity, that would be pretty painful.

So anyway I was gonna just go with the flow and see what hapens on ths date. Its just a couple of drinks in her local pub so she doesnt have to go too far. Im being all gentlemanly and eveyrhting.

Ross


----------



## embers (Dec 19, 2006)

this is where your therapy will come in handy and hopefully payoff! joyous for you :yay


----------



## davemason2k (Feb 11, 2005)

Ross, nice job. Do you think you will get lucky? :lol


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: re: I have a DATE*



embers said:


> this is where your therapy will come in handy and hopefully payoff! joyous for you :yay


Hm maybe! Its made me a bit more open to what other people are actually saying so hopefully it should help me avoid speed talking or way-off-mark nervous teasing. All past errors ...

Dave - for me, getting 'lucky' will be simply not spilling my beer on her ...

Ross


----------



## coriander1992 (Aug 19, 2007)

wooo, get you! :yes


----------



## SADFighter (May 4, 2007)

You're cookin! Congrats


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Well I am just going to be 'me' with full dumb sense of humour but new found relaxedness (well, maybe after a brief 3 minute panic). I am hoping she is a closet silly person too.

Maybe I wont bring the conversation onto farts in the first half an hour ...

Ross


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: re: I have a DATE*



yeah_yeah_yeah said:


> Well I am just going to be 'me' with full dumb sense of humour but new found relaxedness (well, maybe after a brief 3 minute panic). I am hoping she is a closet silly person too.
> 
> Maybe I wont bring the conversation onto farts in the first half an hour ...
> 
> Ross


What's wrong with farts? :con I've found that farts can be conversation starters on more than one occasion :b And... there's a lot to be said for 'dumb sense of humor' too :boogie

Don't worry, you'll do just fine :squeeze


----------



## Strength (Aug 12, 2006)

Congrats!

You went skydiving??! I think that's the one thing I'm scared of.


----------



## GaSS PaNiCC (Mar 27, 2007)

ZOMG, im so jealous man lol. where exactly are you? im in plymouth for a a while now... and how did u exactly start talking to her? did it just happen kinda?


----------



## goofball (Aug 20, 2007)

> Maybe I wont bring the conversation onto farts in the first half an hour ...


 :rofl :rofl 
Go for it! If you bring up a conversation about farts and she rolls with it, you know you got yourself a keeper!


----------



## tomcoldaba (Jul 1, 2007)

Nice job Ross.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Hi Ross,
Well, first off. You're so intelligent and kind and caring, not to mention articulate. Anyone would enjoy an evening of visiting with you. I just say go, have fun and it always helps me to focus on keeping it friendly. You weren't trying to "get a date" the night she noticed you, so why change now? This is an opportunity for you to be yourself and have fun. I 've been on a few dates lately and they've gone well with this approach. You must work into the conversation your marmalade mixing accumen. That may seal the deal for the second go round. Have fun,
FC

:hs


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Good job, Ross!


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Closet Silly Person, I always wondered what I was!!


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Well hey, thanks all for the comments! Especially to Lord Calm of America III (you have been promoted again) - you made a great point of how I wasnt trying to get a date. I like that, it feels more balanced. Hehe its nice having all you guys to spur me on - I dont think I will mention it out loud though! "I have a bunch of cool people who live in cyberland and want me to do well on this date". Yes, mad she will think I am.

How did I get the date? Well we were all chatting as a group and I suddenly noticed that she was paying a lot more attention to me than anyone else, so I thought "whoo" (My friend pointed it out too). When we walked back to the underground station, I was chatting just to her and asked nonchalantly for her number. I think to be honest my friend may have greased the wheels on both sides. He saw her the next day and she was apparently talking about me, so he told me to text her (I had asked for her number on Saturday so it seemed ok to use it!!). I wouldnt say this is exactly a textbok PUA type approach - more just chemistry and luck!

SOO anyway, its tonight. I must look up a map to find the bar we are going to  Relaxed thing, just couple of drinks, and time limited as we both have to be up for work the next day. 

Bit nervous (of course) but will see how it goes. At the very least its god practice. :idea 

Ross

Hey I like this new board format - there are more fun emoticons to choose from. oke


----------



## davemason2k (Feb 11, 2005)

Ross, good luck man. I'm sure if you use a little Fonz charm on her she'll have to call in sick to work tomorrow. :lol


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

It went really rather well :b 

Ross


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

yeah_yeah_yeah said:


> It went really rather well


You can do better than that... Elaborate! oke :b


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

I have no tips or anythng I'm afraid, I think I just finally figured out how to be myself, after all the months of practice reducing anxiety with CBT. 

AND - I am a gentleman. No field report from me :lol 

Ross


----------



## Jaded_Jester (Sep 16, 2006)

Congratulations on your progress Ross!! :boogie :boogie


----------

